# Hermit Crab Hunting..



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Got to the beach on Monday to find out that the wind picked up. Went to the wreck and met up with Doc and Hotshot. First rod Doc puts out with a Whiting head get a screeming run. By the time he makes it over to the rod the bait was dropped. Water was clear with little weed. Long rods were fished with know problem but the wind and Hardheads. 
With the fishing slow, so it was fun just to watch the kids in the surf...Ended that night with only a handful of Whiting. 
Hit the beach the next morning to find almost the same condition with more 12"-18" balls of weed floating in the 1st and 2nd gut. Just the right amount to stop me from fishing the long rods. Went to my 10'6" and caught all the Hardheads you wanted. I switched from shrimp and Fishbites to cut Whiting, then cut Mullet. The bigger the bait the bigger the hardheads. I finally drew the line when I caught a Hardhead on a top water!!!!! Started the truck and headed North. *WATCH OUT BY THE FIRST BEACH ENTRANCE SOUTH OF BOB HALL PIER SAND REALLY SOFT* I never have seen so many people stuck there in my life.
Made it down to Fish Pass were things looked better. Kids got a real kick out of seeing the turtles in the wade gut. Was able to get the long rods out and managed a few Pomps and Whiting. The Hardheads were there but at least I was catching other fish. The kids had a great time catching the Hermit Crabs. Wasn't a great fishng trip but it was a great kid trip.....

On a side note, I got to see a great side to Nathan. While catching those darn Hardheads one manage to get stuck in a small section of the wade gut as the tide was going down. It was a small pool about 6" deep. I told Nathan that the birds will eat him as the tide goes out. I see him through the corner of my eye, grab the shovel and walk down to where the Hardhead was. He would get the Hardhead in the shovel and make it 2-3 feet before the Hardhead would jump out. He had about 10-15 feet to get to where the water would be deep enough for the Hardhead to swim away. His determination to get that fish safely into an area where it could swim away was incredible. I watched this for 5 minutes and got to see him tell the Hardhead "I'm going to save you"....He walked back to the truck with the biggest smile on his face... 

<embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=5105042&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="600" height="400">


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

man that's great.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Them hermits can sure make good sheepshead bait.


----------

